# where can i get the best price of twine? i use the6500/240



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

i live in central california can someone help me and tell me from who i can buy a couple pallets of twine for next season. i usually use the 6500/240 tiger tuff twine from the new holland dealer at 33$ per box. i know during winter the prices drop so im wondering where i can get some pallets of good quality twine for a good cheap price?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Somebody closer or that uses more than I do will have a better answer. _Here_, surprisingly the local JD dealer has a better price than Tractor Supply for the same twine, unless I catch it on sale. buying a couple pallets or more, probably get a good discount. Have you tried contacting the distributor with that volume to see if you could get it wholesale?


----------

